# Who Loves Weed?



## jovian (Sep 1, 2010)

I DO! And I'll wager that you probably do too, right?! 

Great, let's talk! What is your favorite thing about out mutual friend, medical marijuana?

Personally I really appreciate how a dose of weed can relieve muscle spasms, not to mention the appetite enhancement. Thank the maker for this wonderful medicine!

So, what do you like or love about it?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 1, 2010)

i appreciate the fact that most patients dont go on the internet and spout how they love weed, they can keep it to themselves as well as their CG they use discretion and common sense.

This is a spam thread


----------



## jovian (Sep 1, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i appreciate the fact that most patients dont go on the internet and spout how they love weed...


Fair enough, jesus, this wasn't the kind of reply I expected but you make a valid point. 



> ...they can keep it to themselves as well as their CG they use discretion and common sense.


I'm not certain what this exactly means, but let's assume that you mean to say caregivers use discretion and common sense by keeping it to themselves, and that I should do the same. Again, you have an excellent point and I tend to agree with you in most cases. There have been a few exceptions to this trend based on some people's experience, but overwhelmingly the caregivers are just as you say, using discretion and comon sense. As far as me, I'll not likely start a thread like this again!



> This is a spam thread


Please explain why you believe this to ne the case.


Thank you jesus of Cannabis, I value your input and objective feedback.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

Im quite sure everybody on this site loves mj.I love everything from the smell to the effect.


----------



## jovian (Sep 3, 2010)

You're right for sure, wyteberrywidow! It is a dumb question to ask here, but it was sotra supposed to be. 
Yeah, the yummy grapefruitty smell of the nyc diesel is one of the tops, no doubt! Smells great raw and cured, tastes wonderful, especially from clean glass or a vaporizer, the vapor and smoke are both quite pleasant while pungent, and the effects tend to be top-notch when the plants are raised by a experienced caregiver.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2010)

jovian said:


> You're right for sure, wyteberrywidow! It is a dumb question to ask here, but it was sotra supposed to be.
> Yeah, the yummy grapefruitty smell of the nyc diesel is one of the tops, no doubt! Smells great raw and cured, tastes wonderful, especially from clean glass or a vaporizer, the vapor and smoke are both quite pleasant while pungent, and the effects tend to be top-notch when the plants are raised by a experienced caregiver.
> Thanks for your feedback!


No problem..Talkin about the deisel man its just too good of a strain.Im glad im around that all day as well as some purple haze.


----------



## cushpak (Sep 4, 2010)

I love "Good" weed. nothing like it. crappy weed is OK.......and sometimes it just downright sux. damn shame lol


----------



## mrgreennwhite (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn cushpak thats some firey buds in that bowl man. Red like my eyes hahah. What strain is that? I've run into some orange reddish Dream Queen before but wasn't as dense as that cola.


----------



## Tamorin (Sep 4, 2010)

Its the taste thats a big one for me, most of em work to relieve the pain but depends on the lenght of time.


----------



## jwop (Sep 4, 2010)

jovian said:


> Who Loves Weed?


stupid fucking question. they say these questions are the only ones unasked. but you asked. thats like the forbidden apple shit yall


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 4, 2010)

What I like is when your going through some old glass slides and find one still packed and smoke that shit....haha just happened...I guess I love how random it makes everyday life. When Im high I always find myself thinking beutiful thoughts and enjoying life.


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 4, 2010)

i like how it makes me so much more aware/observant of the world around me..


----------



## jovian (Sep 8, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> ...I guess I love how random it makes everyday life. When Im high I always find myself thinking beutiful thoughts and enjoying life.


Yeah I agree, a huge benefit for a lot of people is that little bit of joy that it can add to what might otherwise be a mundane daily routine. Just like so many people like a beer or a glass of wine at the end of the day, to relax and calm the nerves, we can enjoy the benefits of all the types of relaxation and release that mmj can give. Thanks for sharing YOUR beautiful thoughts, StonedBlownSkiller!


----------



## jovian (Sep 8, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> i like how it makes me so much more aware/observant of the world around me..


THAT'S so true too! It's so nice to have enhanced senses to take in the world in a new way. I've found that as it opens up the mind and allows the detail and beauty of life to be observed with more clarity, and appreciated more frequently. It helps one "take time to smell the roses", an experience that may have otherwise been missed. I love weed with ya', kriket!


----------



## jovian (Sep 8, 2010)

cushpak said:


> I love "Good" weed. nothing like it.


I agree wholeheartedly, you just can't beat quality medicine, and once a body gets used to that quality then sub-par medicine can be thoroughly disappointing. Adding in what Tamorin says, a bad batch that tastes bad and has poor efficacy, one might be inclined to pass up medication altogether. Or not. But either way, a good-tasting flower bud with long-lasting and properly potent effects cannot be beaten! The best types of weed will, when grown right, come out smelling wonderful when cured, the heated vapors or smoke of the buds smelling and tasting pleasant (or interesting), with predictable and intended effects that sustain effects for hours, with a proper dose. People with access and choice of these various strains of medical-grade marijuana are lucky and should count their lucky stars that they have a choice, being able to choose to pay for the top quality products at their discretion. Many people have little or no choice about what grade of weed they are using, creating a take-what-you-can-get appreciation for having medicine in the first place. Anyone in this position, when getting stuck with crappy weed, is a damn shame for sure. It'll get used, but the quality of the medicinal effects should be better, that's sad. But things are changing all over the country it seems, and hopefully someday soon all adults will have the choice to have legal access to our beloved miracle plant.


----------



## jovian (Sep 8, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No problem..Talkin about the deisel man its just too good of a strain.Im glad im around that all day as well as some purple haze.


With those two strains, who needs anything else?!?! 
That's a nice way to spend the day


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2010)

jovian said:


> With those two strains, who needs anything else?!?!
> That's a nice way to spend the day


You are right but its a everyday smoke so of course you still want to try the other strains out there.


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 8, 2010)

cannabis is gods gift to the world.

can't wait to start smoking again in a few weeks.


----------



## jovian (Sep 9, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> cannabis is gods gift to the world.


You've got that right kricket! IMO it is a miracle plant that can provide not only recreation and medication, but also food, fuel, fiber, nutrition for human, animal and plant, oil that can be made into plastics and more, just to mention a few uses. Of course, different types of marijuana are needed for each special purpose, such as a fast-growing strain with highest fiber strength good for textile use and another strain that produces copious large seeds with high oil content would each be selectively bred and implemented for the most correct uses. 

But anyway, if it had only even one use and purpose it would still qualify as gods gift to the world like you say. It has changed so many lives for the better that it takes a real scam to make all the other people have negative feelings toward it. Maybe if it was decriminalized, de-scheduled or even legalized it might help people, whom otherwise may suffer unnecessarily, allow themselves legal and "ethical" access to the miracle. So many people around the world can benefit from it, it would be nice to let everyone share God's Gift. 



kricket53 said:


> can't wait to start smoking again in a few weeks.


Weeks!? My condolences friend. I'm sure someone out there will take a toke for you, and send the love your way...


----------



## jovian (Sep 9, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ...its a everyday smoke ... try the other strains out there.


Strawberry Cough is a particularly fine type of weed, so one hears. I've heard that it is supposed to have an after-cough "taste" like strawberry, and to not cause paranoia at all. A couple experiences that I've heard about say that these two things aren't necessarily true, and that it depends on the phenotype, specimen, nutrients, and grower technique more that the strain itself. Have you ever gotten the strawberry flavor?


----------



## fatfarmer (Sep 9, 2010)

Why Hell ,it's better then a pizza!! BUT the pizza is next !!!!!


----------



## peilo (Sep 9, 2010)

I think its a great question!

My answer......."Buds Bond" 

I'm a connoisseur now a days and esp love the variety of taste in strains. I also love when I smoke something different ie; strain etc and how the buzz is new and different and I'm become more interested in the every day monotony of life. It makes the plain Jane boring things in everyday life a little bit more bearable. And unlike some people it tends to motivates and inspire me, and seems it unlocks the creative temporal lobe in this melon of mine 

+ 

I used to be a bit of an introvert with an easy anger problem and was a little anti-social with people where as when I started smoking pot (17) it made me lossen up and relax and able to become more social with less anxiety. I have been a believer ever sense. 
I was labeled incorrigible and insubordinate with an authority problem and went to boys training school at 14. I had issues to say the least. 

I love it for many, many reasons


----------



## aL3k (Sep 9, 2010)

i DO loves WEED =)


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 9, 2010)

I write songs on guitar way better when I'm high.


----------



## jovian (Sep 9, 2010)

@fatfarmer
Peace, Love, and Pizza! With a nice case of the munchies nothing gets much tastier than that! 
Yeah, eating is already fun and good, but enhanced by the exceptional ability of the miracle plant to stimulate appetite. Try weed pizza, de-lish! You can't really taste the medicine (if it's in the sauce), what can be better!


----------



## jovian (Sep 9, 2010)

peilo said:


> ... love the variety of taste in strains. I also love when I smoke something different... the buzz is new and different ...


Yeah, it's kinda like ice cream flavors, only better because of the effects. 



peilo said:


> It makes the plain Jane boring things in everyday life a little bit more bearable ... motivates and inspire me, and seems it unlocks the creative temporal lobe in this melon of mine


It seems to be a recurring enjoyable trait, as stated by folks in this thread, and I must tend to agree, that marijuana medication helps elicit a more open sense of creative powers, and like you said to "unlock" more that is available otherwise.



peilo said:


> I used to be a bit of an introvert with an easy anger problem ... when I started smoking pot it made me lossen up and relax... I love it for many, many reasons


You've got at least one person here who understands your relief in finding such a great helper for this very type of experience... and your love of of weed. May your bag runneth over, my friend!


----------



## jovian (Sep 9, 2010)

aL3k said:


> i DO loves WEED =)


Some voice in my head told me to say to you: weed DO loves U 2!
Not sure where it came from or if it's true, only you can decide...

Benjamin Franklin is reported to have said something to the effect of "Beer is proof that God loves Man." 
Hey Ben, can I add on a bit here?!

Thanks for your input aL3k!


----------



## jovian (Sep 9, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> I write songs on guitar way better when I'm high.


I've heard of other musicians using the effects of weed to facilitate musical creativity. Do you find that the music created while "enhanced" is of a level that could never be created while un-enhanced? Or is it just that the creativity "flows" out with more ease or something?


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 9, 2010)

jovian said:


> I've heard of other musicians using the effects of weed to facilitate musical creativity. Do you find that the music created while "enhanced" is of a level that could never be created while un-enhanced? Or is it just that the creativity "flows" out with more ease or something?


 well, i can't write for s**t when i'm sober..but after a few puffs, music starts going through my head, and i think "what song is this?" then i realize i just made it up myself. so it enables me.


----------

